# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  непонятки с $_SERVER

## kelvin

привет всем.
у меня проблемка, не могу понять в чем "фишка".
почему-то на одной стр. 
$slf=$_SERVER['PHP_SELF'];
вот это работает,
а в др. местах нет.
... то есть переменная $slf остается пустой.
не вижу разницы..

----------

